# Great diving this past weekend!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Visibility is back, evenalong the Beach! Cathy took a class out to the old Pensacola Pier rubble, and had 30+ visibility.

Offshore sites were much improved as well with Oriskany at 60'.


----------

